# Seat delete + cup holders - carpeted and finished



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Rich inspired me to build a false floor and decided to add my own little touch with cupholders.





































Still abit of work to do and to neaten up but you get the idea. Also waiting on carpet.


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome idea


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

taking this mod to the next level [smiley=dude.gif] can't wait to see the finished article?


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeh tonksy looking great I like the idea of the cup holders, how did you get on with the measuring up and cutting I got so fed up with the in/ out of the car. What you done with the bars in the side? Are you carpeting over or around?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Yeh tonksy looking great I like the idea of the cup holders, how did you get on with the measuring up and cutting I got so fed up with the in/ out of the car. What you done with the bars in the side? Are you carpeting over or around?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry only just read this. Yeah carpet should be here tomorrow. (btw that link you gave me for the carpet was only round the corner from my house but was to late as id already ordered some from somewhere else :roll: ).

Measuring was easy tbh, then a case of trial and error. The bars in the side i just cut around for now, not sure weather to box them in or leave them out in the open for the world to see.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks great tonks!


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Shallow subwoofer opportunity too! Plus you'd get the jurassic park effect in your drinks.

Like it


----------



## ricksimmonds (Oct 9, 2011)

mate this is a brillaint idea! im all over doing this! ... cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looked great but wont this weight more than the rear seats?


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Im ponderous of the weight issue too? Is it going to be on par-lighter-heavier?? 
Also what covering are you going for? Think its a great idea


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Certainly different but unless you have really long arms I can't see how practical they will be.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm just waiting till carpet comes to weigh it all but you would be suprised at how heavy the rear seats are.

Will see though once all together.

Depending on how it all comes together when carpeted I may offer these out to people who don't have the skills or time to make there own or don't want to splash out the £800+ for the oem style as a full ready to fit product. Keep yours eyes open of interested


----------



## Mutant (Dec 29, 2011)

Brilliant idea, do you get any vibration at all with the wooden panel ????


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

have seen some (TWO) with OEM like and they can leave the cup holders in even with a armrest.....

trying to find picture... Have posted this OEM in my sponsor site area

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=300182


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Picked up some carpet tonight so got cracking. Will test fit it tomorrow morning.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Looking great tonks nice project and what a good idea cup holders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cup holders are completly removable if needed or moved left and right


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... gotta be honest- that looks really tidy ...
... good work fella! ...
:wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice work.
Steve


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks very good. 8)


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Done a good job looks very neat. :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah Id be interested if you were to make these on request. An opportunity to get rid of the seats AND gain a space for a subwoofer at the same time (cant afford to lose space behind the seats).
Mind you I'm a LONG way from Rochdale ..


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers for the comments 



mullum said:


> Yeah Id be interested if you were to make these on request. An opportunity to get rid of the seats AND gain a space for a subwoofer at the same time (cant afford to lose space behind the seats).
> Mind you I'm a LONG way from Rochdale ..


My idea was to try and post it but after actually carpeting it I realised it would be very easy to get damaged and I actually carpeted it in 2 pieces which would be a lot harder to package up. I could provide the carpet separate and the wood already cut with everything else needed (screws/velcro/glue) and that would just leave you to screw it together and stick the carpet down.


----------



## philb (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks great, ideal for a shallow sub/amp!

How is the rear seat delete held in place? Is the main front beam bolted to the car? Or just squeezed in place?!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just wedged in. Been for a big drive to Trafford centre and even with my super low profile tyres I didn't get any knocking or vibration


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> My idea was to try and post it but after actually carpeting it I realised it would be very easy to get damaged and I actually carpeted it in 2 pieces which would be a lot harder to package up. I could provide the carpet separate and the wood already cut with everything else needed (screws/velcro/glue) and that would just leave you to screw it together and stick the carpet down.


Sounds good to me .. I could even manage to find screws and glue if it made life easier ;-) (its the measuring and cutting wood/carpet that would be a hassle for me). Is it fairly easy to get the rear seats out in the first place ? I'll PM you ..

I see you bought a boot mat recently which you'll no longer need - I'll be in the same boat there then ! Although mine was cheaper material than yours ..


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

look really good! i bet alot cheaper than buying a cupholder aha!

just curious does this even save any weight ? 

i see you have an amp, where is the sub? aha


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

It weighs 2 stone. Not weighed the seats yet. Not done it to save weight really.

Also amp was only there temp but I have actually kept it there but neatened it up. Not sure where the sub will go atm.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sweet!!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Lookin good Tonks!


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice. Hard work does pay off


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Good work mate. Looks excellent


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Great idea, finished that very neatly pretty much looks like it could be oem, looks really good 8)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Tonks, why not bring the cup holders over the plastic tunnel?

go go gadget arms..

nevertheless a good piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

gonna need a long reach-around for a drink :lol: looks good though.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

The gf is with me on 95% of my travels so a quick 'pass me the drink love' and hey presto I have a drink in my hand without even moving 

Tbh I hardly use the cupholders, but nice to know there there


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Looks Great Tonks and is something that would really suit us as rear seats will never be used.

Please PM me pricing info if you can, we are based in newcastle, also how long to fit it and is there any difference in weight between seats ant the kit you have fabricated??

Cheers


----------



## DnoTT (May 28, 2013)

It'd be interesting to give it a few weeks with it in driving around to see if it creates any vibration or noise.

Looks tidy though, job well done I say!

Dean


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

If you can hear anything over the noise of the parcel shelf then consider yourself lucky !


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Cup holders are completly removable if needed or moved left and right


Good job mate - what about continuing the semi-circular central channel from the front with cut outs for cups?


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

this is what I like... tonkis how did you measure the sizes acurately?...
and can you acess the spare wheel...


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

What about getting to the spare if needed?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers guys.

The main big flat piece is velcrowed down so it can be easily lifted up and even removed to gain access to the spare wheel. Would take all of 30 seconds to get to it


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Like the idea but won't the shopping end up everywhere? Or what if you carry a toolbox or something that won't fit in the lower part...

Very neat execution by the way : )


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

use an audi cargo net that ive been reading about to stop things from going every where...


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

MikeyB said:


> Like the idea but won't the shopping end up everywhere? Or what if you carry a toolbox or something that won't fit in the lower part...
> 
> Very neat execution by the way : )


the shopping fills it up to the roof the crap can not move anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

that is the woman I am with goes  = less mod stuff......

Looks Great...........


----------



## kmayfield (Feb 26, 2017)

Tonksy26 can I get the detailed Specs on how you created the Rear Delete Kit?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Last post is going on for 4 years old !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmayfield (Feb 26, 2017)

Can I get the Measurements on the Rear Seat Delete?

Kenneth



tonksy26 said:


> Cup holders are completly removable if needed or moved left and right


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

+1 great job - some measurements would be great, save me re-inventing it !


----------

